# For the surf fisherman who has 'everything'.



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

.:biggrin:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Where did you get that? I want one!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

HA !!!...just ran across it surfing the web, Hector.. Guess it's home made..Looks simple enough.. A trip to Home Depot...and mebbe a cup holder from Academy and you would be good to go..good luck... My surf fishing days are in the rear view mirror...:biggrin:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeti makes one with a beer cooler, $750.00.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought you took a picture of Sharkchum's set up.....


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Better have some drag. Weak link.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Clamp on a robocup to your sand spike and you will have two cup holders or quickly put in your bait rod when your long rod goes off. Fits perfectly to 1 1/2 in pipe.
Very handy. TRUST ME 😏👍


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

But with thing you can't do the sucking spike trick.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> I thought you took a picture of Sharkchum's set up.....


PVC is not Sharkchum approved... I am guessing glass bottles wouldn't be either...


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> PVC is not Sharkchum approved... I am guessing glass bottles wouldn't be either...


hell no, no glass on beaches


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Beautiful angling accessorie, ready to hold your cold drink while you battle beast on shores of the ******* Riviera in Playa del Sargento. 

I am stopping at McCoy's in Brazoria next time I come down.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

gotmuddy said:


> hell no, no glass on beaches


I wouldn't worry about that. I don't think Keystone comes in 16 oz glass bottles?


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*For the Surf Fisherman*



DA REEL DADDY said:


> Where did you get that? I want one!


WOW! That gives me an idea A rod holder with a small dead bait holder and pliers holder. I can do that easily.
Save a lot of walking back to the tailgate.


----------

